# "show new replies to unread posts"



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Where has it gone?   

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but just logged in and its gone


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes I've noticed that too, but if you click on new replies to your posts it then says (if you've read them) no new replies, click here to read all unread replies x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks SFT, I had noticed, i was completely lost without it


----------

